# Ellsworth Witness build



## Rida29r (May 26, 2009)

I haven't had a chance to get out in the sunshine for some shots, but here is my current build 

2010 Ellsworth Witness
2010 Fox Vanilla
2010 Fox RP23
Rear chain stays off a Rogue 
2010 Saint Rear Der. & Brakes
Goodrich brake lines
2010 XTR Front Der. & Shifters
I9 Enduro Rims and hubs
Schwalbe Big Betty/Fat Albert
WTB Pure V Ti seats 
Thompson Elite seat posts
Thompson stem
Easton Monkeylite DH bars
Ritchey pedals (cuz I like em)
Truvativ Tandem Fire X cranks 
2009 Chris King Headset
BlkMrkt Grips

Total Weight:43 lbs.


----------



## annoying crack (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow, that's just lovely! Good job!


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

now lets see it in action!!!


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

I LIKE IT!!

Now go get out and play!!  

We abo****ely love out Ventana ECDM. Keep up posted on how you like the bike, build/components.

I looked at the Ellsworth, but being vertically challenged, it was no-go for us.


----------



## Crankarm (Jan 12, 2006)

Looks like the rear wheel has some gold spokes and some black spokes...just curious...what the thought there is...I have a couple 29'er I9 wheel sets...you are going to love them. Only other thing...will like to hear how the FOX works out for you


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks nice. Only problem I see is that it's not in MY garage.


----------



## Devine Intervention (Aug 29, 2005)

*The Recession Must be Over*

That's the best gold investment I've seen!

Was the Rogue chainstay a standard offering or an upgrade? I'm guessing the seatstays are off the Rogue to get the tire clearance as well. How big of a tire is in there?


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

Crankarm said:


> Looks like the rear wheel has some gold spokes and some black spokes...just curious...what the thought there is...I have a couple 29'er I9 wheel sets...you are going to love them. Only other thing...will like to hear how the FOX works out for you


Since there are two on either side of the valve stem, I bet they built 'em that way to help find it quicker. I've seen this on other wheels too.


----------



## Rida29r (May 26, 2009)

Crankarm said:


> Looks like the rear wheel has some gold spokes and some black spokes...just curious...what the thought there is...I have a couple 29'er I9 wheel sets...you are going to love them. Only other thing...will like to hear how the FOX works out for you


The spokes are specifically for bling factor...and they are orange to match the frame. If you're having a wheel built for you, might as well do it how you want right? It pops the look up a bit, and it's pretty common these days to higher end wheel sets. It serves no other purpose tho.

Which Fox are we talking about? Front or rear? I've ridden a similar set up before....little different obviously, but it cruises like a cadillac over some heavy stuff. I know I will love it  Maiden voyage and tuning today  Will post pics later. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rida29r (May 26, 2009)

Devine Intervention said:


> That's the best gold investment I've seen!
> 
> Was the Rogue chainstay a standard offering or an upgrade? I'm guessing the seatstays are off the Rogue to get the tire clearance as well. How big of a tire is in there?


Interesting you should ask....I upgraded (yes upgrade) initially with the new Rogue Cs's and the new geometry wouldn't work. The new ones have a drop curve design on the drive side and a straight bar on the non drive side.....so it hit the stoker crank. The old chainstays from 4-5 years ago were designed differently, and fortunately I had one available to me....but it's obviously something they will have to consider if someone wants an upgrade. (yes they now know btw) The standard rear end is plenty for the bike btw


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Psickamore for it's Maiden Voyage? You know you wanna do it!


----------



## vman81 (Apr 23, 2009)

SICK!!!!!!!! Now I want one.


----------



## Dirt Double (May 3, 2010)

That's a sweet ride!


----------



## Stevoo (Mar 9, 2007)

Interesting comment on the chain stays. After mine broke they replaced (warranty) it with an all fabricated drop stay like you describe. It works fine. The original had a cast section up front and was symetrical. Tire clearance is still an issue. Maybe a tad better with the new stay.


----------

